

Why Uber Will–and Should–Be Regulated - zootar
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/view_from_chicago/2015/01/uber_surge_pricing_federal_regulation_over_taxis_and_car_ride_services.html

======
paulhauggis
When it's regulated, it will be called a cab. The only reason Uber works is
because it's not regulated.

~~~
paulhauggis
I'm going to keep pointing out the ridiculousness of HN and the voting system
until it's fixed.

